# Conqueror supreme quick transformer question.



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just ordered some boards and now sourcing parts. Mouser is out of 42tm013 but they got some smaller 42tl013. My question is are they interchangeable in this circuit ? Thanks !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2020)

It sure looks like it. The primary and secondary impedance are the same and the resistance is pretty darn close so you should be fine.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It sure looks like it. The primary and secondary impedance are the same and the resistance is pretty darn close so you should be fine.


That's what I am thinking but the fact that the transformer is just used as a inductor is what is making me dought that :/ the build docs said it requires a 500mH inductor and I believe that audio transformers can act as one but I got no clue how they work or how to know what value the 42tl013 as got ... Like you said primary and secondary are the same but I think that the 42tl as got a lower power rating, so does that it's inductor factor xD I don't even know what a inductor does !!!! I believe it's googleling time !!!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 6, 2020)

Also the 42tm003 is pretty close too is that a good equivalent ? XD


----------



## ch ra (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello, has anyone successfully used an alternative transformer for the conqueror supreme? I have a 42tm013 on order from Mouser but it wont ship till late november. Or is there a cheap inductor source? I'd like to avoid buying an expensive wah inductor if possible.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 17, 2020)

I am pretty sure the suggested substitutions above are OK.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got my new mega328 transistor tester and used it to mesure the inductance of the 42tm003 transformer ... I get 2.5U xD about 5 times the inductance of the 42tm013. I dunno if I can trust the tester's reading without comparing it to a 013 :/ I have a electronic store in Montreal that sells the 013 but it's in traffic heavy place and is closed on the weekend so I might not be able to get a hold of one soon ! Maybe in a week or two.

Looking at the stats of the 003 vs 013 I did notice that the 003 is 4-5 time heavier than the 013 even if they have similar impedance and all, so I would be wait before buying a 003 :/


----------



## ch ra (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks if you try the 003 please let us know how it works! I've had trouble finding inductance on the Xicon datasheets (maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?) and I have no idea what the inductor does in this circuit so it's hard for me to assess substitutes.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 18, 2020)

ch ra said:


> Thanks if you try the 003 please let us know how it works! I've had trouble finding inductance on the Xicon datasheets (maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?) and I have no idea what the inductor does in this circuit so it's hard for me to assess substitutes.


I still have my boards unpopulated at the moment :/ I got a few other builds I need to finish before I get to it! I have a few different transformers on hand and I am planing to socket and test different ones to see what I like best  I will be updating my findings in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 21, 2020)

Quick update.
I got the transformer from the electronic store here in Montreal... Didn't realize it was a 42tl013 and not a 42tm013 :/ I picked one up regardless and I believe be close enough to work. On my transistor tester it reads 641mh  Just checked mouser.... It's also out of stock


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 23, 2020)

641mH is plenty close.  The resistance is low enough.  Go for it!


----------



## Ratimus (Aug 24, 2020)

I've got discrete inductors in mine. Quite a bit more resistance than a wah inductor, but it sounds decent. I might swap it for a transformer just to see the difference, but I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## ch ra (Sep 3, 2020)

@Ratimus I'm not familiar with discrete inductors. Are they cheaper than a wah inductor? Where did you get them and why are there 5 of them on the board?


----------



## Ratimus (Sep 4, 2020)

ch ra said:


> @Ratimus I'm not familiar with discrete inductors. Are they cheaper than a wah inductor? Where did you get them and why are there 5 of them on the board?


Just plain old inductors (as opposed to a transformer). I used these: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bourns-inc/RLB0913-104K/RLB0913-104K-ND/6677257

They're only 100mH, hence having to use five of them. The up side is that they're $0.68 a pop, so you get the inductance you need for less than 4 bucks.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Sep 4, 2020)

So I finally tried that 42tl013 at 640mh.... I just get a muffed low volume signal and the 2 other foot switch don't work :/. I will double-check all the resistors and connection, if I don't find a culprit I will try and remove the transformer and just jumper the connection see if it work... I got a little bit too cocky and soldered it without testing it first xD


----------



## zgrav (Sep 4, 2020)

I doubt if the transformer will be the problem with your board.


----------



## fxwiegand (Nov 5, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> Just plain old inductors (as opposed to a transformer). I used these: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/bourns-inc/RLB0913-104K/RLB0913-104K-ND/6677257
> 
> They're only 100mH, hence having to use five of them. The up side is that they're $0.68 a pop, so you get the inductance you need for less than 4 bucks.


Can you recommend using 5 small 100mH inductor in series? Or is there any other good place to order a fitting inductor from germany. Shipping costs a fortune when ordering from mouser. I would really love to get something from tayda but I can't find anything close there.


----------



## fxwiegand (Dec 25, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> I've got discrete inductors in mine. Quite a bit more resistance than a wah inductor, but it sounds decent. I might swap it for a transformer just to see the difference, but I'm not in any hurry.


Also which holes of the pcb should be used when having 5 small 100mH inductor in series? I can't really tell from the picture  😅


----------



## Robert (Dec 25, 2020)

It should go from either of the two red pads to either of the two green pads.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 25, 2020)

fxwiegand said:


> Can you recommend using 5 small 100mH inductor in series? Or is there any other good place to order a fitting inductor from germany. Shipping costs a fortune when ordering from mouser. I would really love to get something from tayda but I can't find anything close there.



If you have the patience and can get you hands on an MPP toroid core you can wind your own.  Been there, done that.  Helps to have an inductance meter in case you loose count of the turns.  The Cheap Chinese Transistor Tester will suffice for that.  If anyone is serious about doing this, I can provide winding instructions.


----------

